# Ihave a mean Betta fish grrr....



## FishVille (Feb 13, 2010)

He's a male betta fish so pretty but a jerk he bites my other fish is really mean he killed his female betta and ihad to take him out of my 10 gallon tank what sould ido with this mean fish?:fish9: any ideals ???:fish9:


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

Simple, keep him in a 10 gallon by himself. I've had bettas work fine in community tanks, and I've had bettas kill everything in the tank with him. It all depends on personality.


----------



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry to hear its not working out for you..i have a betta in my 38 withabout 9 platties and 2 mollies he does not even know they exsist appearantly. stick him in a tank by himself...it wont hurt his feelings..infact he will probably be happier and less stressed.


----------



## FishVille (Feb 13, 2010)

japan4racing said:


> sorry to hear its not working out for you..i have a betta in my 38 withabout 9 platties and 2 mollies he does not even know they exsist appearantly. stick him in a tank by himself...it wont hurt his feelings..infact he will probably be happier and less stressed.


Yeah we got a fish bowl :fish-in-bowl:for him and he is way happyer in there but thanks for the comments


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

That's a good solution  Got a pic of him?


----------



## FishVille (Feb 13, 2010)

No my mom has a Nikon d80 but won't let me use it or ask her to take one for me but he's blue and really pretty


----------

